# Air diffuser mod?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So carrying on the mods for powerheads...anyone have any ideas that would make the sucking sound of the air diffusers on powerheads less noisy?

One of my theory is that if we increase the area of the opening of which the air is entering, it would decrease the speed of the air flow over the edges (compared to just the small tubes or small holes) and thus create less vibration..thus less noise.

Any thoughts? or any ideas on how to do this with the standard thickness of the air tubing? :/

thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Hey
> 
> So carrying on the mods for powerheads...anyone have any ideas that would make the sucking sound of the air diffusers on powerheads less noisy?
> 
> ...


I just deal with it. If you make the whole bigger you will make less flow. Having the air tube in from the start lowers the flow rate. In my bedroom I just stick the air tube from a air pump in the whole so I don't have to hear the gurgling noise. It really haelps and the tanks has bubbles flying all over it LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can construct a simple muffler for the end of the airline tubing. A little DIY and you should be able to completely silence it


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I use Marineland's powerheads and they come with this that fits the venturi:
https://www.marineland.com/store/Air-Valve-wAir-Cleaner-Tube-for-All-Power-Heads-P224C0.aspx
Kind of expensive but it gives you an idea of what is out there. They use a filter similar to a cigarette filter at the point where the air first enters. I suppose you could use floss. It does make the powerhead intake silent without restricting it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The AC's come with them as well. I might have one I dont use if I find it I will let you know.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm...ill look for the diffusers too, but I think they still create a lot of noise...(trying to make it completely silent..lol)

but ill give the filter floss idea a try.

I find air pumps too noisy.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you tried putting a sponge over it?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Have you tried putting a sponge over it?


you would think ill go with something so obvious and simple like that.....but apparently not....

but, ya, ill give that a try when im home. Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey let me know if the sponge idea works.
My friend is trying to figure out the same thing.
His parents are complaining that it's too loud. lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the sponge worked relatively well....I used a dry sponge so to decrease the sound even more. But I forgot about the sound of the air bubbles breaking....:/ lol


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

what kind of power head is it?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

aquaclear series.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

If were talking about one of these then I think you should try an airstone as a silencer. Make sure its a new one and fairly porous. It will reduce the amount of air that the venturi draws but shouldn't choke it off completely.

Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

interesting....air stone...never even thought of that before...Ill give that a try


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Shove a piece of cotton ball or foam into the muffler.


----------

